# Justice



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Again, not a horse. I feel like Kayty,it would be nice to draw a horse for a change, but it's been one dog after another lately.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful Drawing! Wow! Especially when my best dog is a stick figure dog, lol.
BTW, thats a beautiful pic in your avatar of that horse with trees in the background!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How stunning is that!? Love your eyes, you always get perfect eyes and I'm VERY jealous!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks very nice! :-o


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow! this is beautiful!!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Stunning as usual, but I wouldn't expect any less from you!!!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks Jackie & Liz.
I'm happy enough with him, stunning might be a bit strong a word .
He was a commission, a whole new world for me that definitely has its pluses and minuses I'm finding.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yes I forgot that you havent done much in the way of commissions.... I don't know why!! I bet the owner is thrilled with it  Are you working on any other commissions now?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

yep, the owner is happy with him, he's actually the third dog I've done for her. 
Commissions are a strange new world when you're used to doing your own things--it never occurred to me before that there might not be time to draw what you might rather be drawing-! Now I see why you are so happy to have a break to pursue your own ideas. 
I've got another Lab to start on, black this time, and a couple more dogs slated for after that. I'll remember this fondly when I'm staring at the walls twiddling my thumbs with no paying work....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha glad you understand! I'm loving being able to work on my own things for now. Although I have already got a 3 horse line up waiting for me next year :S


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

well at least they're horses, eh? Not that there's anything wrong with dogs, I LOVE dogs, but it's nice to break it up a little too, so I'm finding...
I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your time off.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah for sure, I havent had horses to do for ages, bit different when horses were all I used to do before! Would really like to draw some of the animals I got photo's of when I went up to the Daintree Rainforest though. 
Also want to have a little try at starting on people I think, I'm going to start with doing eyes/mouths/noses etc. and then try to start putting it all together. Not being able to do people limits what I can draw and it really bugs me :S


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Hah, me and my pencils and my color phobia, I've come quite to terms with my limits. But you shouldn't have any trouble at all doing people well, 
once you set your mind to it and get over your apprehension or whatever (I'm sure I've handed out this lecture before, but it's true!)
Where/what's the Daintree Rainforest? Anything with 'rainforest' in the title sounds awesome.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The Daintree is in far North Queensland, Australia. It's world heritage listed and joins straight on to the Great Barrier Reef, apparently one of the oldest rainforests in the world and it's just beautifull!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, it sounds fantastic, as if the Great Barrier Reef weren't enough all by itself-!
I live way too far from an ocean to be completely happy with life...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

haha come to Australia, I'm a whole 15mins drive from the beach and I think thats bad!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

aaaw, so cute!!! I love it, your VERY good


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Kayty said:


> haha come to Australia, I'm a whole 15mins drive from the beach and I think thats bad!!



15 minutes from the beach, I'd call that heaven! It wouldn't hurt to have it right out your front door though .


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> aaaw, so cute!!! I love it, your VERY good


Thanks so much, I'm very glad you like it!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Very beautiful I would love you to do my dogs, you really catch the eyes so well.


----------

